# Galaxy Nexus, Galaxy S III, or Nexus 4?



## ThatAndroidShow (Oct 10, 2011)

I am having a problem.. Should I get the Galaxy Nexus now, or wait for the Galaxy S III or potential Nexus 4? Will the latter two options even launch on Verizon?


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

Do you want a new phone right now? If so get the Nexus. The rate at which the technology advances nowadays it really doesn't matter because whatever you get will be one upped a month or two later by something "better". It just a matter if how bad you want a new phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

ThatAndroidShow said:


> I am having a problem.. Should I get the Galaxy Nexus now, or wait for the Galaxy S III or potential Nexus 4? Will the latter two options even launch on Verizon?


Get the Samsung gusto.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Erickbernal27 (Feb 8, 2012)

idkwhothatis123 said:


> Get the Samsung gusto.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


+1 That Quad-Core Processor Is Amazing!!

But In All Seriousness.. The GS2 Didn't Come To Verizon.. The Next Nexus Won't Be Out Till At Least November/December... So Go With What You Have Now.. Galaxy Nexus


----------



## thepolishguy (Jun 6, 2011)

I would get the Nexus right now. It is an awesome phone. Tons of development. And personally - I don't ever want to own another non-nexus device. Not saying I won't - but I have had 2 now and loved them both. So much easier to deal with than Moto or and I hate HTC Sense (just me though).


----------



## Rootuser3.0 (Oct 8, 2011)

Lol Samsung gusto

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

I also was debating on upgrading from my htc tbolt and I just did. got a gnex. Way I see it the screen and form factor are better than anything out and I always have ran aosp anyway. And might wait forever for a moto dev phone

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## edsped (Jan 28, 2012)

If you decide to wait specifically for the SGSIII or the next Nexus then you will quite literally be waiting all year.


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

TheNeighbor said:


> Do you want a new phone right now? If so get the Nexus. The rate at which the technology advances nowadays it really doesn't matter because whatever you get will be one upped a month or two later by something "better". It just a matter if how bad you want a new phone.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Easily the best answer. If you want a new phone NOW then get the GNEX. If not, follow the latest rumors of the GS3 and other high end smart phones that will release soon.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Not sure how much truth there is to this so before anyone tries to correct me, this is nothing more than rumor as far as I'm concerned. A buddy of mine is a higher up Samsung rep for the southeast and is telling me the next Nexus may be being built my LG strangely enough. So if you want a Sammy, which I'm a fan boy of, it might be wise to jump on it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

You should probably just wait for the Nexus 10.


----------



## basshead (Feb 29, 2012)

I've had my fare share of devices, OG droid, EVO, Fascinate, DX2 and the nexus is an absolute monster. The rom community is top notch and if you plan to just run it stock you dont have to wait for OS updates like other phones.


----------



## Caveman419 (Jun 10, 2011)

basshead said:


> I've had my fare share of devices, OG droid, EVO, Fascinate, DX2 and the nexus is an absolute monster. The rom community is top notch and if you plan to just run it stock you dont have to wait for OS updates like other phones.


Agreed. I have had the OG Droid, DX and the Xoom and I am amazed by the Dev Community and their responce to the GNex.


----------



## litso (Jun 7, 2011)

Like others have said, its the age old technology dilemma "Upgrade now, or wait just a _few _more months for the next awesome wave." If you are really hurting for a device now, the Galaxy Nexus is an incredible device. Far and away the most awesome phone I've ever owned. I upgraded from a T-Bolt and I have never looked back or regretted it for a second.

If you can wait, the next wave of quad cores and dual core Snapdragon S4 chips are putting up some really impressive numbers, and most of the OEMs are moving towards a 'lower volume, higher quality' approach towards their devices this year. Combine that with advances in LTE radios which are much more efficient and reliable (Qualcomm and others have integrated it on chip), and an industry wide push for better battery life, there should be some really awesome devices coming out this year.


----------

